# Cold Turkey EQ: R1 resistor value?



## Alchemy Audio (Feb 20, 2019)

pcb indicates 1M. Schematic and build documents indicate 10M. Please confirm.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Feb 20, 2019)

10M


----------



## Robert (Feb 20, 2019)

Correct. 10M, but either will work.    I've seen more than one version of the original and that value seems to vary....


----------



## Treeolyfe (Oct 7, 2019)

Thank you for confirmation.


----------

